

Apple iPad May Ship With Webcam - fjabre
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/02/apple-ipad-may-ship-with-webcam/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))

======
cmelbye
I'm buying if it does. I'm on the bubble right now due to lack of camera and
multitasking, but multitasking can be solved using software if someone manages
to jailbreak it. Skype video chat on this thing would be really nice.

~~~
raganwald
Well everyone is calling this "A computer for their Mom." Newslfash: My mother
is in her late sixties and _she_ uses Skype to talk to friends all around the
world. My co-parent's brother lives in Belgium. My brother lives in Winnipeg.
Guess what my children use to talk to their uncles? Guess what our respective
parents use to talk to their sons?

Skype is software everybody's mother uses. A computer for my Mom has a camera
for Skype.

~~~
electromagnetic
Agreed, my mum uses skype to talk to me (I live in Canada, she's in the UK).
It's not a device for my mum, because even for the applications she uses (my
dad worked in IT since before the 90's, it took until the 2000's to get her on
a computer, and until 2008 to get her on facebook) it's simplistic. For my
father, who did web development and application development (before then he
was working with some of the first computer controlled fuel injectors in
vehicles, so I have no clue what language that would have been programmed in),
it's far too simplistic.

I believe one of my cousins even got my grandmother (in her 90's!) onto the
internet to pay her bills. Telephone banking with a nearly deaf woman who has
no hope in hell of understanding an Indian woman, and no chance the Indian
woman is going to understand a 90 year old Geordie. I doubt it would be hard
to teach her how to turn on skype, meaning the iPad would be below her uses.

------
jacquesm
It may or it may not.

The comments point out that it could easily be just an ambient light sensor,
which is actually listed on the spec sheet.

------
telemachos
This meme has to die.

A photo response from John Gruber's Twitter feed:
[http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2010/02/roncassel.jp...](http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2010/02/roncassel.jpg)

~~~
spicyj
Looking back at the Twitter feed, it looks to me like he just found the
picture amusing (it was a retweet from John Siracusa's feed).

------
dirtbox
That's just the power button with the pad being held upside down.

Edit: Yep [http://images.theage.com.au/2010/02/01/1084401/steve-
jobs-42...](http://images.theage.com.au/2010/02/01/1084401/steve-
jobs-420x0.jpg)

------
jsz0
I sure hope it does. I just bought a bunch of stock in a company that makes
nose hair clippers. Forget the App Store -- this is the real gold rush.

------
pyre
Looks like an artifact to me. If you look real hard there is a similar
artifact on the right size of the black border just below the upper-right
corner of the device. It's probably just a coincidence that the artifact is in
the place were a webcam would go.

------
gfodor
Also: mark my words, this sucker is shipping with handwriting recognition.

~~~
fbailey
Apple handwriting recognition is pretty bad, and you would need a special
stylus for the multitouch screen and where would you put the stylus...

~~~
pclark
I found the newton recognition to be great. Do you mean in OS X? I thought it
was similar tech.

------
gioiam
I doubt it

